# Ny rejects trade (rumor)



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

> A league source who has spoken to Thomas told The Post the Knicks rejected the Lakers' overtures for Frye, even though they were willing to make 6-10 Queens product Lamar Odom available in a larger package.


Here


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Lamar Odom for Channing Frye. Ron Artest, even with the baggage, has much better value than Frye. I'm going to assume this is not true.


----------



## thekid (Apr 3, 2003)

NY Post. Almost a fiction newspaper.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

If we want to deal Odom, we should be talking with the Bulls.

Tyson Chandler, Luol Deng, Andres Nocioni, Chris Duhon - all of those guys could help our team.

Lamar Odom, Luke Walton, 2nd Rd Pick

FOR

Luol Deng, Tyson Chandler

PG: Smush Parker...Sasha Vujacic
SG: Kobe Bryant...Devean George
SF: Luol Deng...Devean George
PF: Tyson Chandler...Brian Cook
C: Chris Mihm...Kwame Brown


----------



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

No, we wouldnt have any scoring.


----------



## endora60 (Jan 5, 2006)

Lakermike05 said:


> A league source who has spoken to Thomas told The Post the Knicks rejected the Lakers' overtures for Frye, even though they were willing to make 6-10 Queens product Lamar Odom available in a larger package.
> 
> Here


That's too bad. I'd love to lose Odom for Frye. Guess Isaiah's not as dim as he's given credit for, unfortunately.

Laurie


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

LamarButler said:


> No, we wouldnt have any scoring.


 I think Deng and Chandler could cover Odom's point production easily.


----------



## JerryWest (Jun 24, 2002)

since when is odom a scorer?


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

i would rather get Noci


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

I don't consider Frye a better scorer or rebounder... or ball handler or passer or defender or leader than Odom.

Maybe a better shooter, that's it.


----------



## thekid (Apr 3, 2003)

For Deng and Chandler? I'd do that but don't think the Bulls do.


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

frye + crawford + malik rose for LO!


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

Damian Necronamous said:


> If we want to deal Odom, we should be talking with the Bulls.
> 
> Tyson Chandler, Luol Deng, Andres Nocioni, Chris Duhon - all of those guys could help our team.
> 
> ...


Why exactly would the Bulls do that? They give up their best rebounder and shotblocker, and a solid player for Odom?


----------



## el_Diablo (May 15, 2003)

S-Star said:


> Why exactly would the Bulls do that? They give up their best rebounder and shotblocker, and a solid player for Odom?


obviously to make the lakers contenders. why else?


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

S-Star said:


> Why exactly would the Bulls do that? They give up their best rebounder and shotblocker, and a solid player for Odom?


Lakers give up their best distributor, rebound and second best scorer/shot blocker.


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Looks like Lakers are in the mix for Penny.

http://insider.espn.go.com/nba/feat...ttp://insider.espn.go.com/nba/features/rumors


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Penny and Frye for Odom and Bynum? LMAO!!


----------



## HuntDizzle (Nov 29, 2005)

Brian34Cook said:


> Penny and Frye for Odom and Bynum? LMAO!!


 
Is that really what it says? I can't hit that link at work, but if that's true, that would be the worst crap I have ever heard of! Just giving guys away? I don't think so. I don't even think we'd give up Bynum straight up for Frye, so why would we want to give them LO for Penny too? Did you make that up Cookie?


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Anyone have insider to see all the details on that?

I'd kill myself, if it was straight up Odom for Penny, since the link to the rumor central insider is, " Rumor Central: Lakers dealing Lamar Odom to NY?"

I'm pretty sure he was just kidding on that last post.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Eternal said:


> Anyone have insider to see all the details on that?





> The New York Post reported Sunday that Denver, Orlando, Portland and Seattle were interested in trading for Penny Hardway and his $14.7 million expiring contract. On Monday a league executive who spoke with *Isiah Thomas* told the newspaper that a fifth team is slowly emerging and could be the Timberwolves or Lakers. According to the newspaper, the Knicks and Lakers were discussing a deal of Hardaway for *Lamar Odom*, but the Lakers wanted *Channing Frye* and the Knicks rejected it. Reportedly, Thomas would have gone for it had the Lakers added rookie center *Andrew Bynum*.


http://insider.espn.go.com/nba/features/rumors


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Guess BC34 wasn't joking. =P

Thanks for info Kitty. Mitch better not do Penny for Odom!!


----------



## HuntDizzle (Nov 29, 2005)

Eternal said:


> Guess BC34 wasn't joking. =P
> 
> Thanks for info Kitty. Mitch better not do Penny for Odom!!


Sounds like some BS that Zeke is trying to spin to build up the value of Penny's contract. What would be the purpose in trading Lamar for Penny? Just to get rid of his contract? for a guy who doesn't play anymore? We already have Brian Grant doing that for us! Sounds like a bunch more crap from Isaiah, he realizes how bad he's made his own bed, now he wants to make somebody else lie in it. What a joke. If Mitch makes that deal, I'll personally fire him, or at least fire at him.


----------



## ieatbabies (Aug 24, 2005)

HuntDizzle said:


> Sounds like some BS that Zeke is trying to spin to build up the value of Penny's contract. What would be the purpose in trading Lamar for Penny? Just to get rid of his contract? for a guy who doesn't play anymore? We already have Brian Grant doing that for us! Sounds like a bunch more crap from Isaiah, he realizes how bad he's made his own bed, now he wants to make somebody else lie in it. What a joke. If Mitch makes that deal, I'll personally fire him, or at least fire at him.


Like the quote from Kitty said, they are bidding for an expiring contract. I just find it hilarious that there has been all these 1 sided trades proposed on the Lakers forum where lakers get lucrative players for dumping off trash onto other teams, and in reality, it turns out Mitch is seeking to do what the fans expected other teams to do for the Lakers- handing off players for nothing. 

At this point, it doesn't seem so bad. Lamar is consistantly inconsistant, and I'm guessing his recent showing up at games are because of these rumors. The chances of picking up "THE" piece in 2007 is very unlikely, so why not start repairing sooner? These are the best years of Kobe's career after all.


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

A 15 million dollar expiring contract to Los Angeles is a pretty ****in nice piece... Come on, everyone knows that Los Angeles is the most attractive place for a free agent (well, it used to be) and if the Lakers had 15 million dollars at their disposal they could get a player much better than Odom or players, and Frye at just under 14 ppg looks a HELL of alot better than Andrew Bynum (who suddenly everyone thinks his trade value is to the likes of LeBron James). Of course this would mean that the Lakers would be packing it in for the season, which I'm not sure how fans, players, or Phil Jackson would feel about that. Even though Frye could come in and fill Lamars scoring...


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

L.A. Lakers Trade Breakdown<table border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" width="100%"><tbody><tr> <td colspan="2" class="title_dt">Outgoing</td></tr> <tr><td class="tdpad" valign="top" width="75">








</td><td class="tdpad" valign="top" width="425">Lamar Odom
6-10 SF from Rhode Island
13.9 ppg, 9.3 rpg, 5.4 apg in 39.3 minutes</td></tr><tr><td class="tdpad" valign="top" width="75">







</td><td class="tdpad" valign="top" width="425">Kwame Brown
6-11 C from Glynn Academy (HS)
6.0 ppg, 6.0 rpg, 0.9 apg in 26.1 minutes</td></tr><tr><td class="tdpad" valign="top" width="75">







</td><td class="tdpad" valign="top" width="425">Stanislav Medvedenko
6-10 PF from Ukraine (Foreign)
1.0 ppg, 0.0 rpg, 0.5 apg in 3.5 minutes</td></tr><tr> <td colspan="2" class="title_dt">Incoming</td></tr> <tr><td class="tdpad" valign="top" width="75">







</td><td class="tdpad" valign="top" width="425">Anfernee Hardaway
6-7 SG from Memphis
2.5 ppg, 2.5 rpg, 2.0 apg in 18.0 minutes</td></tr><tr><td class="tdpad" valign="top" width="75">







</td><td class="tdpad" valign="top" width="425">Maurice Taylor
6-9 PF from Michigan
6.6 ppg, 3.5 rpg, 0.6 apg in 17.6 minutes</td></tr><tr><td class="tdpad" valign="top" width="75">







</td><td class="tdpad" valign="top" width="425">Channing Frye
6-11 C from Arizona
13.4 ppg, 5.9 rpg, 1.0 apg in 25.4 minutes</td></tr><tr><td class="tdpad" valign="top" width="75">







</td><td class="tdpad" valign="top" width="425">Nate Robinson
5-9 PG from Washington
8.3 ppg, 2.6 rpg, 1.8 apg in 19.6 minutes</td></tr><tr><td colspan="2" class="title_gr">Change in team outlook: +9.9 ppg, -0.8 rpg, and -1.4 apg.</td></tr></tbody></table>

What do you think of this trade? I think it works well for both teams. Frye can score and rebound as well as Odom and Nate can make up for Lamar's assists. Taylor (who come off the books in 2007) is a great fit for the triangle and Penny has that expiring deal.

For the Knicks they get the best player in the deal (Odom) who is also a guy that Larry Brown like a lot. They also get Kwame who is a guy that Isiah was trying to get last summer and doesn't really fit in the triangle.


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

Laker Freak said:


> L.A. Lakers Trade Breakdown<table border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" width="100%"><tbody><tr> <td colspan="2" class="title_dt">Outgoing</td></tr> <tr><td class="tdpad" valign="top" width="75">
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I don't like it but thats just me.


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

Lakermike05 said:


> I don't like it but thats just me.


Talent wise the Lakers may get a little worse, but in 2007 they would be 25 million dollars under the cap with Kobe, Bynum, Frye, Robinson, and Sasha under contract.


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

Nate Robinson AND Channing Frye plus a valubale expiring contract and decent big man for Odom and Bynum?! Why the hell WOULDN'T the Lakers do that? But do the salaires work? Odom is making 11 mill this year compared to Pennys 15 million and Mo Taylor is making 9 million this year... The rookies I suppose cancle out money wise, so that's 24 mill to 11 mill...


----------



## Jaj (Jun 15, 2005)

S-Star said:


> Nate Robinson AND Channing Frye plus a valubale expiring contract and decent big man for Odom and Bynum?! Why the hell WOULDN'T the Lakers do that? But do the salaires work? Odom is making 11 mill this year compared to Pennys 15 million and Mo Taylor is making 9 million this year... The rookies I suppose cancle out money wise, so that's 24 mill to 11 mill...


The trade that the Knicks would like is one that gains Odom but doesn't give up Penny's contract. Odom for Ariza, Frye, and Maurice Taylor makes perfect sense. The Knicks can then trade for K-Mart or Francis with Penny's deal. The Lakers will thus have an overflow of Cs with Frye at the PF spot. Mihm being the most valuable of them should be traded to the Bulls who need a player with size. Luol Deng? He could be a possibility for a legitimate starting C that can move Tyson to PF where he belongs. 

PG- Parker, Vujajic, 
SG- Kobe, Wafer 
SF- Deng, Walton, Ariza
PF- Frye, Cook, Turiaf, 
C- Brown, Bynum

That's a nice core right there without using George for a trade. It has a complete frontcourt with little invested for 07 when the Lakers can easily sign Chauncey Billups or another big-time FA.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Jaj said:


> The trade that the Knicks would like is one that gains Odom but doesn't give up Penny's contract. Odom for Ariza, Frye, and Maurice Taylor makes perfect sense. The Knicks can then trade for K-Mart or Francis with Penny's deal. The Lakers will thus have an overflow of Cs with Frye at the PF spot. Mihm being the most valuable of them should be traded to the Bulls who need a player with size. Luol Deng? He could be a possibility for a legitimate starting C that can move Tyson to PF where he belongs.
> 
> PG- Parker, Vujajic,
> SG- Kobe, Wafer
> ...


Im liking this proposal.. Good analysis and it doesnt seem onesided. Seems like everyone get something out of it.


----------



## ieatbabies (Aug 24, 2005)

I thought the quote said that Mitch rejected the deal because it involved Bynum?


----------



## Jaj (Jun 15, 2005)

ieatbabies said:


> I thought the quote said that Mitch rejected the deal because it involved Bynum?


It did but I think one of the reasons the Knicks are so against it, is that idiot Mitch is asking for the Knick's best trade-bait. Denver won't need cap room in 07, it needs it now. Orlando has no use for Taylor's contract either. This way the Knicks using Nate Robinson, David Lee, Toronto's 1st round pick(I'm pretty sure they have it for this year not 07), and Hardaway's contract, and few other fillers can possibly land K-Mart or Francis. If they give up Hardaway to Mitch then that kills those deals and Penny's contract goes to complete waste. With some hard wheeling and dealing Isiah could have

1- Marbury
2- Crawford/Richardson
3- Odom
4- K-Mart
5- Curry , James

can definitely win in this league.


----------



## HuntDizzle (Nov 29, 2005)

Jaj said:


> The trade that the Knicks would like is one that gains Odom but doesn't give up Penny's contract. Odom for Ariza, Frye, and Maurice Taylor makes perfect sense. The Knicks can then trade for K-Mart or Francis with Penny's deal. The Lakers will thus have an overflow of Cs with Frye at the PF spot. Mihm being the most valuable of them should be traded to the Bulls who need a player with size. Luol Deng? He could be a possibility for a legitimate starting C that can move Tyson to PF where he belongs.
> 
> PG- Parker, Vujajic,
> SG- Kobe, Wafer
> ...


I like the idea of these deals too, every team would benefit, that is why it is actually feasible. The only part that will ever happen is the Lakers signing Billups as a FA. Billups ain't leaving Detroit, no way, no how.


----------



## HuntDizzle (Nov 29, 2005)

> Frye at just under 14 ppg looks a HELL of alot better than Andrew Bynum (who suddenly everyone thinks his trade value is to the likes of LeBron James). Of course this would mean that the Lakers would be packing it in for the season, which I'm not sure how fans, players, or Phil Jackson would feel about that.


I don't think that Frye is a HELL of a lot better than Bynum, I just think that he is more polished and able to contribute more at this point. While they are both Rookie's, Frye has what 4 years of age? and big time college experience on Bynum at this point. Bynum has a great chance of contributing as much, and quite possibly more, than Frye's 13.4 ppg and 6 rpg in 3 to 4 years. Therefore, we are not totally comparing apples to apples, w/ exception to the fact that they are both Rookies. Plus, Bynum is still growing (he's 7' 1 3/4" right now!), he's grown an inch and a half since the draft, and he's already packing on some muscle b/c he works out w/ the most discipline athlete in the league. He's going to be HUGE, no joke. That could make him even more dominant physically than Frye is at this point. The Doctor's say he's gonna be about 7'3" most likely, and he'll fill out to about 330 lbs. or so once he fully matures. Frye isn't going to get a whole lot bigger, though I really like his game, very fundamentally sound, kind of like Duncan. Bynum is already showing soft hands, a great nose for the ball for rebounding, and the ability to block and change shots. His value is high b/c of the tremendous progress he has shown in limited minutes, plus the fact that it is so hard to find a TRUE center anymore. I don't view Frye as being a TRUE center in this league. He has a great shot from the perimeter and is quite athletic, I actually think he would be a great PF to team w/ Bynum for the future. I think they'd be pretty dominant together. As far as his value rivaling that of LeBron, I don't think anyone's placing it there, that would be silly. I think Lebron could be the MVP in the next couple years, so I'd personally put his trade value as high as anyone, yes even Kobe. Not sure if you've seen Bynum play much or not, but I've been impressed w/ his attitude and his agressiveness. The kid is already showing that he has the drive to be a great player, that's a rarity in and of itself these days as well. There is definitely a lot of upside and many reasons fro Lakers fans to be excited about this kid. That said, I'm not diminishing what Frye has been doing in his Rookie campaign, I really like the kid and his game. I think he'll be a future all star for many years to come.

For a glimpse into the future....check out my Avatar.

Werd.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Phil Wants Backcourt Help
_Feb 15_ - *Phil Jackson* doesn't rule out the possibility of the Lakers making a trade for a guard with more experience, reports the Orange County Register. "We know that we've got inexperience in the backcourt," Jackson told the newspaper. "*Sasha (Vujacic)* and *Smush Parker* are young players that have played well for us this year. We'd like to have a situation where we could help ourselves in depth."


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

HuntDizzle said:


> I don't think that Frye is a HELL of a lot better than Bynum, I just think that he is more polished and able to contribute more at this point. While they are both Rookie's, Frye has what 4 years of age? and big time college experience on Bynum at this point. Bynum has a great chance of contributing as much, and quite possibly more, than Frye's 13.4 ppg and 6 rpg in 3 to 4 years. Therefore, we are not totally comparing apples to apples, w/ exception to the fact that they are both Rookies. Plus, Bynum is still growing (he's 7' 1 3/4" right now!), he's grown an inch and a half since the draft, and he's already packing on some muscle b/c he works out w/ the most discipline athlete in the league. He's going to be HUGE, no joke. That could make him even more dominant physically than Frye is at this point. The Doctor's say he's gonna be about 7'3" most likely, and he'll fill out to about 330 lbs. or so once he fully matures. Frye isn't going to get a whole lot bigger, though I really like his game, very fundamentally sound, kind of like Duncan. Bynum is already showing soft hands, a great nose for the ball for rebounding, and the ability to block and change shots. His value is high b/c of the tremendous progress he has shown in limited minutes, plus the fact that it is so hard to find a TRUE center anymore. I don't view Frye as being a TRUE center in this league. He has a great shot from the perimeter and is quite athletic, I actually think he would be a great PF to team w/ Bynum for the future. I think they'd be pretty dominant together. As far as his value rivaling that of LeBron, I don't think anyone's placing it there, that would be silly. I think Lebron could be the MVP in the next couple years, so I'd personally put his trade value as high as anyone, yes even Kobe. Not sure if you've seen Bynum play much or not, but I've been impressed w/ his attitude and his agressiveness. The kid is already showing that he has the drive to be a great player, that's a rarity in and of itself these days as well. There is definitely a lot of upside and many reasons fro Lakers fans to be excited about this kid. That said, I'm not diminishing what Frye has been doing in his Rookie campaign, I really like the kid and his game. I think he'll be a future all star for many years to come.
> 
> For a glimpse into the future....check out my Avatar.
> 
> Werd.


Good post. This sums up why i think that Bynum should NOT be traded. True centers are way to hard to find.


----------

